# Maria Zarring - Mix (48x)



## hugomania (1 Dez. 2012)

Maria Zarring is a model from Moscow, born on November 19, 1986 in Russia.
She became noted for having extremely large natural breasts.

Profession: Actress, Centerfold, TV Host
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Date of Birth: November 19, 1986
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Brown
Height: 166 cm - 5 feet and 5 inches
Weight: 64 kg - 141 lbs
Measurements: 34K-31-41
Fake Boobs: No (?)

Ist sie Euch schon bekannt? Falls vorhanden, bitte noch weiteres Bildmaterial posten!


----------



## Tornald (2 Dez. 2012)

Wow, die gefällt mir ja gut! Das sind Proportionen nach meinem Geschmack! ;-) 
Bisher kannte ich sie gar nicht. Deshalb besonderes Dankeschön für die Pics! 

Über weiteres Bildmaterial würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## marriobassler (3 Dez. 2012)

mächtig holz vor der hütte


----------



## Lupin (2 Jan. 2015)

Ja, die habe ich auch schon gesehen. Um Maria soll auch schon ein streit geben zwischen Ukrainer und Russen. Sie soll ja ursprünglich aus der Ukraine stammen. 
Die hat wenigstens was in der Bluse, und nicht zu wenig! Danke für die Bilder!!!


----------



## Lupin (2 Jan. 2015)

Mehr,Mehr von Maria Zarring, Hot!!!


----------



## fabolous (31 Juli 2016)

Lupin schrieb:


> Mehr,Mehr von Maria Zarring, Hot!!!





yesss


----------

